

How to win 2048 everytime - adamnemecek
http://jennypeng.me/2048/

======
kristiandupont
Mphf, here I thought I'd learn how to master it so I'd finally be able to let
it go. No such luck I guess.

~~~
hk__2
Nope, it’s just the original game with different start values --
[https://github.com/jennypeng/2048/commit/11032b0d1e157b69655...](https://github.com/jennypeng/2048/commit/11032b0d1e157b69655d7849dd2895ee9a9fe190#diff-3545c7afc8e1c76d67b442ea2a308f25L24)

------
fallinghawks
I _have_ to upvote this for the best laugh I've had all week.

------
adamboulanger
What ?! This isn't about robotron? Ah. I thought 2048 was a typo.

------
wolfgke
The only losing move is not to play.

------
Bahamut
I love that this uses the FF6 victory theme

